# help- tivo and pc connected what next?



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

I've purchased a second hand tivo and it has a cachecard fitted and 250gb hdd. Im now looking to connect it to my laptop to check logs etc on a fault i'm having. I have a crossover cable connected and i have the ip and gateway from the previous owner but what next! I've tried loads of searches but they all same to take you through fitting the hdd and setting it up in one process which i don't need. Can anyone tell me how to check the connection first and then how to get the logs or at least point me in the right direction where i can readup further? Thanks in advance, sc.
update- i've tried pinging it but it times out  There are 2 green lights up on the cachecard and occassionally the red one blinked when trying to ping it?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Do you have a router or anything? Or what does your PC plug into normally network-wise?

Assuming the IP address of the Tivo is something like 192.168.0.200, the first thing you need to do with a crossover cable is make sure that your PC also has an address starting 192.168.0.x

If your PC does not normally connect to a network, then you need to configure the IP address on the PC manually.

So before talking you through that it probably makes sense to understand the setup a little more.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

The only other network connection i have is the xbox to the pc but this is only occasionally (i'm now using its crossover cable to connect the tivo for just now). I will recheck the ip of my laptop first, thanks.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

ok, got that hopefully sorted as i've managed to ping the tivo. Only problem is i seem to lose my wireless internet connection when i connect the network cable. It doesn't crash or anything just when you try and load a page it says internet not available, has anybody any idea what i should tick or untick to fix this? 
I changed the properties on the internet protocol tcp/ip from my xbox ip to the tivo ip, if thats any help! 
thanks.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

if it's windows XP, do you need to bridge the two connections?
(go to network connections, then highlight the wired and wireless connection at the same time, right-click them and 'bridge' them)

that's what i used to do when i had a wireless PC with a wired connection over to my xbox (different situation admittely but sounds a similar principle)


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

it is xp but i can't highlight both of them at the same time only one or other


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

So to confirm:

You have a PC with both an Ethernet port (usually disconnected) and a wireless connection.
The wireless connection is connected to a wireless gateway or something, and gives your PC internet access?
Plugging the crossover cable from the PC to Tivo works OK (i.e. you can ping Tivo), but messes up the wireless connection

Have I got it right so far?

The bit I do not get is "I changed the properties on the internet protocol tcp/ip from my xbox ip to the tivo ip, if thats any help! "

Not sure what it is you changed here.

Could you confirm

a) the IP address connected to your wireless adapter on your PC
b) the IP address connected to your Ethernet adapter on your PC
c) the IP address of the Tivo
d) the gateway address configured on the Tivo?

I think that ideally you want everything in the same range
e.g. wireless adapter = 192.168.0.10
ethernet adapter = 192.168.0.12
tivo = 192.168.0.14
tivo gateway = 192.168.0.12

Then, if you configure ICS (internet connection sharing) on the wireless adapter on the PC then your Tivo will have access to the internet as well.

I might be wrong though, and it may be you want the tivo and the ethernet port in the PC to be different ranges e.g. 192.168.1.x.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

yes you have my system connections right eg wireless connection to router for internet etc.
To clarify my previous i went into network conections and and clicked on the ethernet adaptor/connection on the pc. I then selected internet protocol and opened the properites and changed the ip from the xbox's 192.167.0.6 and gateway 192.167.0.01 to what the tivo is setup as- 192.168.1.200 and gateway is 192.168.1.254
the ip for my wireless connection is setup as automatic and is currently 192.168.0.4 gateway 192.168.0.1
hope that answers the questions!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Just so we are clear: when you go to the ethernet adapter on the PC, and look at the IP address, that is the IP address of the ethernet adapter on the PC, and not the IP address you are connecting to.

So if you have set it to be 1.200 (same as Tivo), then that is wrong, as you cannot have 2 things on the network with the same address.

So what you have (I think!) is

PC wireless address: 192.168.0.4 , gateway = 192.168.0.1
PC ethernet address: 192.168.1.200, gateway = 192.168.1.254
Tivo ethernet address: 192.168.1.200, gateway = 192.168.1.254

I guess from you e-mail below that you Xbox has an IP address of 192.167.0.6? Although maybe not, as that was the ethernet address of the PC before you changed it 

My recommendation at this stage would be the following:
a) change the PC ethernet address to be 192.168.1.1
b) check that you can still ping your Tivo OK (i.e. running the commend "ping 192.168.1.200" hsa 4 "reply" statements)
c) check that the wireless network still works (i.e. open a web page to google or something)

If it all works, what happens next depends on what you want to do with the Tivo! If you just want to be able to access it from home, looking at log files and so on, then you do not need to do anything else.

If you want Tivo to get the program listings over the internet through your PC, rather than dialing out, then you will need to change the gateway address on the Tivo to be 192.168.1.1 (or whatever you changed it to in step (a) above). You will also need to enable Internet Connection Sharing on the wireless adapter on the PC.

If you want to be able to access TivoWeb remotely (i.e. from outside your LAN), then you would need to do the same as above, plus some other steps.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

thanks greatly for your help, its not fixed but i'm learning! 
I've done as you suggested above and can ping tivo but still can't use the internet while its connected. As soon as i remove the crossover cable internet works fine again!
my xbox is 192.167.0.5 and gateway 192.167.0.6 to confirm.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

On the PC ethernet adapter (the one that has 192.168.1.1), try removing the gateway address.

My guess is that it thinks it can get to the outside world through the Ethernet port by going to that gateway, and that gateway does not exist.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

you my friend are a star! Removed the gateway and can ping tivo and google at the same time  Tried the ip via ie and i have tivoweb showing. Not sure what to do now but i'm still very happy!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

No problem, glad to be of help.

You have a number of options now.

If you decide you want Tivo (and the Xbox) to have internet access through your PC, then we can get that working through a bit more network configuration.

As it stands now, you will struggle to reconnect to the Xbox each time as you will need to change the address of the PC ethernet adapter from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.0.6.

If you are up for it, I can talk you through setting it all up so that you can access everything without reconfiguring it each time AND have internet access for everything 

Your network would look like this:

Wireless router: address = 192.168.0.1

Wireless connection on PC: 192.168.0.4 (but will be hidden)
Wired connection on PC: 192.168.0.6 (but will be hidden)

Bridge connection on PC (new!) (joining the wireless and wired connections)
address = 192.168.0.199, gateway = 192.168.0.1

Xbox: address = 192.168.0.6, gateway = 192.168.0.1

Tivo: address = 192.168.0.200, gateway = 192.168.0.1

So everything can connect to the internet through the wireless router, and the bridge on the PC joins the wired and wireless connections.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

sounds great. Is it easiest to do it on here or by email or something? I'll not play with anything else just now in case i do damage!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Happy to do it here. At least that way someone else may learn something!

OK, so to summarise, you situation currently looks like this:

Wireless router: address = 192.168.0.1
PC wireless address: 192.168.0.4 , gateway = 192.168.0.1
PC ethernet address: 192.168.1.1, gateway = blank
Tivo ethernet address: 192.168.1.200, gateway = 192.168.1.254
Xbox ethernet address: 192.168.0.5, gateway = 192.168.0.6

And what we are aiming for is
Wireless router: address = 192.168.0.1
PC wireless address: 192.168.0.4 , gateway = 192.168.0.1
PC ethernet address: 192.168.0.6, gateway = 192.168.0.1
Tivo ethernet address: 192.168.0.200, gateway = 192.168.0.1
Xbox ethernet address: 192.168.0.5, gateway = 192.168.0.1

Once we have got there we will then "merge" the 2 PC ones into a bridge.

Looking at the differences you can see that there is not much to change: only the Xbox gateway address, the Tivo ethernet address and gateway, and the PC ethernet address and gateway. The order you do them in is important though...

I am not sure what interface you have on your Xbox, so I am assuming your can work out for yourself how to go into it, and change the gateway to be 192.168.0.1?

If so, the next thing to do is to change the IP address on the Tivo. Once you do this, you will temporarily lose access to it, so don't be concerned when this happens!

Telnet into Tivo (from a dos prompt, run "telnet 192.168.1.200" , and run "nic_config_tivo"
Change the IP address to 192.168.0.200 and the gateway to 192.168.0.1. Leave the subnet mask as 255.255.255.0 and then save the changes.

Now you will be disconnected, as your PC is now in a differnet network (192.168.1.x) from the Tivo (192.168.0.x).

Go into your PC's ethernet adapter settings, and change it to say 192.168.0.6, with a gateway of 192.168.0.1

You should now be able to access TivoWeb again, but using the new address of 192.168.0.200
And if you pull the crossover cable out of the Tivo, and put it in the Xbox, you should be able to contact the Xbox using its original address 192.168.0.5

Let me know when you have got that far, and I will tell you how to bridge those other 2 connections.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

thanks cainmam, i've now changed the ip's and can conect to tivo and ping the xbox but can't find my stuff so i must have to change the paths somewhere, if only i could remember!
Also can't connect to internet with network lead plugged in, will i remove the gateway address again or will something else sort it later?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Oops, my mistake. I should have said to remove the gateway address again, but it is easy to fix now.

Steps to follow:

a) Remove the gateway of the PC ethernet address

Now the clever bit. I am assuming below that "Wireless Area Connection" is where you configure the PC wireless bit, and that "Local Area Connection" is where you configure the PC ethernet adapter bit (i.e. where you have been changing the IP address). If they are called something different, just rename them in my steps below. 

You will need the network cable plugged in between the PC and Tivo at this point i.e. it needs to think that the ethernet adapter is working OK.

b) From the "Network Connections" screen (right click on "My Network Places" on the desktop, and choose Properties), left click once on the "Wireless Area Connection", so it is highlighted

c) Press and hold the Ctrl key, and then left click once on the "Local Area Connection"

d) Let go of the control key, right click the highlighted connections, and choose "Bridge Connections"

e) After a few seconds, if you go back to the "Network Connections" screen you should see a new entry in there called "Network Bridge". If you right click on it and choose properties, you can give it an IP address. I would give it a high number like 192.168.0.199, so that it is well out of the way of any DHCP range your router is likely to give out. The gateway address needs to be 192.168.0.1 (as this is the bit that needs to be bridged really)

And that should be it....Note that if you try and look at the IP address of the wireless or ethernet adapter, those tabs/pages do not exist anymore as they are being managed by the bridge.

You should be able to connect to the Tivo on the 192.168.0.200 address, and from there be able to ping an internet address e.g "ping 216.239.59.104" (which is the IP of google.co.uk).

Or you could connect the cable from the PC to the Xbox, and depending on what interface you are using, such as XBMC, it should be able to connect to the Weather pages OK and tell you the weather forecast.

Or you build up your network now and buy yourself a cheap hub, and plug the PC, the Xbox and the Tivo into it, so you do not have to keep on unplugging things. This also means that the Xbox can see the Tivo, so you can watch Tivo programs on it using the TivoX script for XBMC.

That last bit may not be that useful to you, if you share a TV for both the Xbox and the Tivo, but if they are in different rooms it means one person can be watching one Tivo recorded program on the Tivo, and someone else can be watching another Tivo recorded program on the Xbox.

Le me know if you need more information, and how you get on.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

hmm, first stumbler, i've removed the gateway address but its made no difference  As soon as the network connections made the internet stops. Removed it in exactly the same way as before so no idea why its not working now!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

It should not matter. It is probably because it has 2 networks (wired+wireless), both configured to use a 192.168.0.x address, and it is not sure which one to use to get to 192.168.0.1

But bridging the network should get round that problem anyway.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

help cainam! I've done as you've said above and can connect with the tivo no problem but can't connect to the internet wirelessly (she's going to kill me if i can't fix this one!) As soon as i make the bridge my speed of mt wireless connection drops from 52mbps to 1.0 mbps, is this normal? Have you any suggestions for what to check first? thanks.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Not something I have come across before....might be a firewall issue or something I suppose....

If you want to get things working quickly, just reverse what you did above i.e. 
1) Change the properties of the Network gateway so that the wireless bit and the the wired bit are no longer part of the bridge
2) change the IP address of the Tivo back to 1.254
3) change the IP address of the PC ethernet adapter back to 1.1 with no gateway.

4) (Optional) change the IP address of the Xbox to 1.6 or something.

At least that way the Xbox, PC ethernet and Tivo are all on the same network, so you can swap the cable over at will without having to frig around with network settings each time.

The downside is that the Xbox and Tivo will not be able to see the outside world, only each other, but at least your internet bit should all work OK.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

just deleted the bridge and i can now get onto the net but only when network leads out. Checked the gateway and it doesn't say anything so not sure whats wrong now!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Can you just double check the settings for everything, and paste them into this thread i.e. the IP address each thing has, the subnet mask, and the gateway?


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

pc ethernet ip 192.168.0.6 subnet 255.255.255.0 no default gateway
pc wireless ip 192.168.0.4 subnet 255.255.255.0 default gateway 192.168.0.1
tivo ip 192.168.0.200 subnet 255.255.255.0 ip gateway 192.168.1.1 (i've tried to change this twice to 192.168.0.1 and rebooted tivo with no change, is this the prob?) remote client address 192.168.0.06
Think thats everything you need just now as xbox isn't connected.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

If you set Tivo to get its listings over the phone line, then it always sets the gateway as 1.1.for some reason.

I think the problem now is what I said earlier "It is probably because it has 2 networks (wired+wireless), both configured to use a 192.168.0.x address, and it is not sure which one to use to get to 192.168.0.1"

That is why I suggested reversing what we did earlier i.e.

2) change the IP address of the Tivo back to 1.254
3) change the IP address of the PC ethernet adapter back to 1.1 with no gateway.

4) (Optional) change the IP address of the Xbox to 1.6 or something

We can then look at the bridge again when everything is working.

Out of interest, what were you referring to with the line "remote client address 192.168.0.06"?


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

I'll try the suggestions tomorrow. Remote client was when i went to the tivoweb, it listed this instead of the gateway but then i used the telnet command to check it.


----------



## SCOOBY.C (Oct 26, 2002)

Sorry cainam been busy so not got near it but hopefully at the weekend! cheers.


----------

